# info virtualisation windows 7



## IVIedia (30 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si avec paralles desktop je peux installer le driver de ma carte graphique: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 2048 Mo, j'aimerais exploité de manière général tout les composants comme si c'était sur bootcamp

j'aimerais installer steam et y jouer GTA 5

mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible via virtualisation ma préférence,
ou passer par bootcamp?

ma config:







merci


----------



## Lauange (30 Juin 2016)

Salut, en tout cas pas possible avec vmware fusion 7.


----------



## IVIedia (30 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Non j'ai un support disque dur externe usb3 et avec vmware ça ne passe ....

Je pense que je vais tout régler en boot camp pour jouer et si je veux switché en Windows sur mon mac, ....

j'ai vu qu'on peux utiliser boot camp avec paralles desktop.


----------



## IVIedia (30 Juin 2016)

Le meilleur c'est lancer sur bootcamp ça fonctionne très bien
mais sur paralles ça s'ouvre mais niveau graphique c'est pas terrible


----------

